# Schweden vom Ufer?



## Herdogan (11. Juli 2015)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

ich bin diesen August für 3 Wochen auf einem Roadtrip durch Schweden unterwegs. Ich werde versuchen möglichst einsame und kleinere Seen zu finden und dort wild campen. Ich war noch nie in Schweden und weiß nicht wie die Seen dort beschaffen sind. Nun zu meiner Frage. 
Braucht man in Schweden unbedingt ein Boot zum angeln oder geht das bei vielen Seen auch gut vom Ufer aus? 
Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch schon Erfahrungen gesammelt und kann mir weiter helfen.

Vielen Dank und Grüße!!


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Generell ist alles möglich. Aber es gibt 2 Weisheiten:

Kleine Seen = kleine Hechte
Ufer im Sommer = in der Regel kleine Hechte

Große Hechte sind bei den warmen Temperaturen meist im tieferen Wasser zu finden. Also oft nur mit dem Boot zu erreichen. Kleinere Seen bringen wegen dem Nahrungsangebot selten große Fische hervor. 

Vom Ufer zu angeln kann auch Spaß machen. Man bekommt recht viele Bisse, jedoch überwiegend 50 bis 60cm Luftpumpenformat. 

Schweden ist groß und die Seen sehr unterschiedlich. Von klar und vegetationslos  bis moorig und schilfig. Meine obigen Erfahrungen sind für letztere Seen. An klaren Seen hab ich bis jetzt nur vom Boot fangen können. Ich möchte keinem die Euphorie nehmen, man kann natürlich auch große Fische vom Ufer fangen. Aber auch in Schweden müssen sich Fische erarbeitet werden.

Gruß


----------



## badischer (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Ich habe in Schweden einen Wels gefangen, vom Ufer aus.
Als er fast Ausgedrillt war, bemerkte Ich dass es ein Stück Stein war.
Der Stein schwingte beim einholen nach rechts und nach links.

Aber sonst geht's eigentlich ganz gut;-)


----------



## arcidosso (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Natürlich ist ein Fischen vom Ufer aus praktikabel. Schweden hat einen wunderbaren Fischbestand, das ist der große Unterschied zu uns. Die praktizierten Angelarten sind dennoch gleich. Ob vom Ufer oder vom Boot, der Fisch muss erarbeitet werden. Warum nutze ich ein Boot ? Nun, um auf einem See Strecke zu machen, Flächen zu nutzen und um den See ein bisschen kennenzulernen. Warum nutze ich ein Ufer ? Nun, um mehr Ruhe zu haben ( kein Motorenlärm), dh aber auch einmal die Vogelwelt zu hören. Dazu das Klingeln der Aalglocken oder das Piepsen der Bissanzeiger ... , wunderbar. Dazu lerne ich die Population der skandinavischen Mückenwelt kennen und kann diverse Mückensprays testen. 
 Ich kann vom Ufer grundsätzlich alle Weissfischsorten, Aale, Zander und Barsch fangen. Vom Boot aus allerdings auch. Also ... reine Ansichtssache. Viel Spaß


----------



## Bulettenbär (11. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Ich empfehle ein paar Blinker um auch gegen Wind gut werfen zu können. Die Wobbler sollten sich auch weit werfen lassen (Gibt auch nen Fred hier zu Weitwurfwobbler). Um auch bei Kraut einigermaßen fischen zu können benutze ich auch Spinnerbaits. Ach ja, auf Spinner sind die Barsche und Hechte auch verrückt. 

Zu Gummies kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Herdogan (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Infos.

Hat hier vielleicht sonst jemand schon Erfahrung mit angeln vom Ufer in schweden?
In vielen Beiträgen liest man, es se an den meisten Seen fast unmöglich gescheit vom Ufer zu angeln wegen Bewuchs usw.


----------



## Erdmännchen (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Es kann auch Spaß machen, am Ufer zu waten, ich hatte in Schweden bspw. einen flachen See, durch den früher wohl mal ein Bach geflossen ist, hatte jedenfalls eine gut 6-7 m breite tiefe Rinne, bei der es schnell vom knietiefen Wasser in gut 2m tiefen Wasser ging.
Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, im knietiefen Wasser das Profil zu erforschen und so gute Stellen zu finden. Brachte sehr schöne Barsche und kühle Füße


----------



## arcidosso (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Das haben Sie völlig richtig gelesen. Es gibt wenige Stellen vom Ufer aus, die gut zum Fischen sind. Ein Steg wäre ideal, ist aber nicht zwingend. Sicher ist, dass der Uferangler unbehelligt bei seiner "Arbeit" ist.  Ich denke aber, wenn man an einem See steht, juckt es, wo auch immer, um diesen See mit einem Boot zu befischen. Ansonsten, immer ruhig bleiben, alles ist möglich. Fischen kann man überall, fangen, das ist ein ganz anderes Kapitel.
 God fiskelycka


----------



## TiMa (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Die meisten Seen in Schweden sind ohne Boot so gut wie gar nicht zu befischen, da entweder zu flach im Uferbereich oder ein Schilf- und oder Krautgürtel verhindert die Uferangelei.
 Außerdem sind viele kleinere Seen von mehr oder weniger breiten Sumpfgürteln umgeben. 
 Ein stabiles Schlauchboot kann einem dann den Tag retten.
 Beim fischen mit Kunstködern sollte man die Drillinge durch große Einzelhaken ersetzen, das hat den Vorteil, das man zusätzlich einen Twister aufziehen kann und es bleibt so schnell kein Kraut dran hängen.
 Kunstköder mit Krautschutz haben sich beim Uferangeln bewährt, sind aber in Schweden meist nicht zu bekommen.

 Gruß TiMa


----------



## Eisenkneter (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

ich fische nur vom Ufer aus. auch in schweden.
Das Problem ist die Zugänglichkeit, nicht die fische.
Am einfachsten ist es von einem der stege der wochenendhäuser zu fischen, die an fast allen seen sind.
natürlich den besitzer fragen! Am Flughafen in D ein paar 0,5 liter flaschen hochprozentiges kaufen, das eröffnet dir in schweden jeden zugang zu jedem ufer und steg. wenn nicht gar dass dir der stegbesitzer gleich sein boot leiht oder mit dir aufs wasser zieht. aber nicht gleich die truhe vollmachen! sonst ist der ausflig gleich vorbei. Pfannenfischer und trophäensammler sind verpönt.

Flüsse sind eine gute alternative. da gibt es mehr zugansmöglichkeiten, spätestens an jeder brücke.

Wenn du ans wasser kommst wirst du auch fangen.
Schweden ist ein naturparadies mit traumhaften angelmöglichkeiten


----------



## davidhecht (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Hallo,

Ich habe im sommer 2013 einen trip nach schweden gemacht zusammen mit einem Angelkumpel... sind ins Blaue gefahren udn haben uns anhand von Karten kleinere Gewässer ausgesucht und diese vom Ufer befischt.

Zusammen haben wir bei einer angelzeit von ca. 7 tagen um die 50 Hechte gefangen also ziemlich ordentlich.

Interessant war, dass wir an einigen Seen nur mit Jerkbaits und Spinnerbaits gefangen haben an einem Anderen ging nur Gummifisch per faulenzer über grund gejiggt...

Der größte Fisch war 90cm.
Also mein Tipp:

Verschiedene Köder einpacken, d.h. Gummis, Wobbler Jerkbaits und Spinnerbaits, denn jeder See reagiert etwas anders, bzw. die Fische dort.

Und da es schon einige kleine Hechte gibt und man diese nicht verangeln möchte, rate ich trotz Sommer zu größeren Ködern, meine 15 cm Slottershads brachten im Gegensatz zu 8-10 cm gummis zwar weniger fisch aber etwas selektiver die größeren Burschen!

Gruß


----------



## Eisenkneter (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

achja, das allemansrät (Jedermannsrecht) gilt nicht für die angelei! du darfst zwar jede wiese und wald betreten die nicht eingezäunt ist, aber nicht überall deine angel reinhalten! nur in den grossen seen, dem meer und einigen mündungsläufen.
Vorher nach angelschein fragen. Vor allem an salmonidengewässern und vor allem allem an lachsgewässern.
da werden sonst sogar die gelassenen schweden ungemütlich.

Und wenn du im norden unterwegs bist: auch die bären kommen gerne ans ufer.


----------



## Marcus0504 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Ein Hallo in die Runde geworfen.
Wir sind seit 2 Tagen am Vättern bei Gränna. Bislang habe ich mit Wobblern vom Ufer aus und der Mole geangelt, dennoch nichts gefangen. Ausser einigen Hängern, nichts. Da es sehr stürmisch ist bzw. war, sind wir noch nicht mit dem Boot auf dem See gewesen. Ich werde heute mein Glück nochmal vom Ufer aus versuchen.


----------



## Back-to-nature (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Hallo Marcus!

Also  der Vättern ist schon ein Herausforderung! 

Ob vom Ufer oder vom Boot...

Ich weiß ja nicht wie viel anglerische Erfahrung du hast, aber das könnte ohne Tipps aus kompetenten Quellen eine ziemliche frustrierende bisweilen wegen der Größe des Sees auch gefährliche Angelegenheit werden. 

Ich war letztes Jahr selbst in der Gegend und würde dir einen etwas kleineren See empfehlen. 
Gleich ums Eck habt ihr mit dem Bunn eines der Tops Angelgewässers Südschwedens. Auch bietet er viele windabgewandte Stelle bzw. Ist auch nicht so Wind anfällig..... 

Also mein Tipp: Dort Boot mieten - vom Ufer aus ist auch möglich aber etwas trickie passende Stellen zu finden.

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## Spiker86 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Am Vättern würd ich die Einläufe von Flüssen 
(Gräben)befischen!!
Hat mir auch Fisch gebracht!!
Oder Häfen ging auch immer was!!
Guss Daniel


----------



## chester (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

psst:

http://www.ifiske.se/index.php/de


----------



## J&J Fishing (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Also ich würde sagen nimm lieber ein Boot, denn an den meisten Seen in Schweden steht am Ufer überall Schilf usw. und das macht das angeln vom Ufer sehr schwer.
 Aber angel ruhige an kleinen See wo vorher vielleicht kaum gefischt wurde am frühen morgen und spät Abends kann da schon mal ein Hecht 80+ gefangen werden#6, aber noch größer geht es natürlich auch


----------



## Marcus0504 (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

@Back to nature
Ich angel seit 35 Jahren, jedoch nur auf Forelle. Wenn wir im Urlaub in Schweden sind, gehts dann auf alles andere. Bislang hatten wir immer was gefangen, z.B. im Fegen. Mit Boot wäre mir momentan zu gefährlich. Es ist noch immer sehr stürmisch und mein 11jähriger Sohn ist dabei. Dann werden wir nachher mal zum Bunn fahren. Hab mich gestern noch schlau gemacht, wo wir dort was finden.
Einläufe wäre auch noch eine Idee. Muss ich mal gucken, wo ich was finde.
Schilf oder anderes Gestrüpp haben wir hier gar nicht.


----------



## Back-to-nature (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Na dann - Petri! #:#a

Karte gibt's ja bequem bei ifske z.B. per Handy...
Musst nur aufpassen, ob du Süd oder Ñord möchtest. Da der See ja in zwei Bereiche unterteilt.

Gruß

Hannes


----------



## Marcus0504 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Gestern waren wir am, auf dem Bunn. Entgegen der Beschreibung auf der Homepage http://www.bunnfiske.se des Vereins, gibt es dort keinen Bootsverleih, seit Jahren nicht mehr. Nach einigem Suchen haben wir einen Bootsplatz ausgemacht. Dort war eine Telefonnummer angegeben. Ich dort angerufen und gefragt, ob wir ein Boot mieten könnte. Dort sagte mir der nette Herr, dass es eben keinen Verleih gibt, er uns aber sein Boot mit Motor geben könnte. Nach 15min kam er, fuhren zu seinem Haus, er machte uns einen guten Preis und wir schipperten los. Doch leider hatten wir keinen Erfolg, obwohl ich alles versucht hatte, Wobbler, Blinker etc. Da müssen wir noch etwas üben. Schade.


----------



## polarangler (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Also vom Ufer angeln ist beschwerlich hier in Schweden, da Sie oft zugewachsen sind und der Erfolg bleibt oft aus.

@Marcus0504 vom Boot aus nix gefangen? Wann warst du den draussen? Angelst du mit Vorfach oder sowas?


----------



## Marcus0504 (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Zumal kommt man ja auch sehr schwierig an die Ufer, eigentlich aussichtslos. Ein Stahlvorfach hab ich eigentlich immer montiert.


----------



## polarangler (29. Juli 2015)

*AW: Schweden vom Ufer?*

Machs mal ab mit Stahlvorfach war der Erfolg bei mir auch immer Super schlecht ohne jedoch richtig gut.


----------

